# 2002 or e12 hubcaps???



## Jimbocraft (Sep 7, 2020)

I bought 30 old BMW hubcaps. 25 of them are identical. They all have the oval rings around the edge with a small round circle for the stem. Five of them do not have the small circle for the stem. Instead, one of the oval openings has a slight cut out on it to make room for the air stem. Can anyone tell me which ones went on what vehicles? I assume the ones with out circles are more rare since I have less and are very hard to find online. I would love it if someone could tell me specifically what the cut out ovals came on new. And for that matter, which vehicles have the small circle for the air stem. Thanks.


----------

